# Will pigeons cheat on each other??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper! I just built my pigeons a bigger place to fly, and now all my pigeons are with each other. But it seems like my male homing pigeon(Homer) is cheating on his wife Lowis, who is sitting on eggs. Jack and Jill(my two old english owl pigeons) are out too, and Homer seems like he is starting to like Jill(femal owl pigeon). Jack(male owl pigeon) is not staying with jill and is running away whenever Homer comes by him. I'm just wondering if Homer is cheating on his wife lowis, and if jill is cheating on her husband, jack. Please let me know because i don't want them cheating on each other!!

Please let me know!!

Thanks!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

From what I've read on this site by members who have multiple pijies, they CAN and DO. 

Some lofts have soap operas with their pigeons that could rival anything we humans have on TV!! 

I'm sure others will be along to add their comments! 

Shi


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Pigeon cocks will cheat on there partners but you can reduce the chance. They normally go to females that havent a partner. So if you pair your owls up the chances are less but not stoped.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

i bought my english owl pigeons paired up, and i thought they'd be pretty close, i think it's just my homing pigeon that is bothering her. should i lock hime up?? 

Please answer my questions!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My big boy King is currently cheating on his mate Becky with a lady I am pigeon sitting for two weeks. There will be some broken hearts in the end.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's only really cheating if there's an inheritance. They don't have that in their world so they don't seem to care overmuch.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> It's only really cheating if there's an inheritance. They don't have that in their world so they don't seem to care overmuch.
> 
> Pidgey


Pidgey, for shame! Phhhhhht 

Shi

sorry, Pigeonkeeper, I got sidetracked!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonkeeper said:


> i bought my english owl pigeons paired up, and i thought they'd be pretty close, i think it's just my homing pigeon that is bothering her. should i lock hime up??
> 
> Please answer my questions!!
> 
> Thanks!!


I think that the homer is the aggressive pigeon and stirring up the trouble for your owls. The owls may be more timid then the homer and he may shy away from any confrontation with homer. It's not necessarily that he is trying to leave, he may just feel threatened. If you want your owls to mate then don't allow homer to tresspass their turf.

Homer is probably stirring it all up and enjoying it, but they usually just play act the flirting, and are usually serious players with their mates. Sometimes they do take a second mate, but that is usually when the female population exceeds the male population.


...and for the rest of you...LOL ...    Hah Hah!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Single hen with no mate will mate with any male pigeon...*

Cheating might be too strong to use lets call it "just their nature" to mate with anyone eventhough they know the cock/s have mate already...One of my hen mated with bunch males and still mate with her partner, Im guessing she is still in the mating season attitude...Now I end up with eggs from who's the male?, (I have  no Idea)...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pegasus said:


> Cheating might be too strong to use lets call it "just their nature" to mate with anyone eventhough they know the cock/s have mate already...One of my hen mated with bunch males and still mate with her partner, Im guessing she is still in the mating season attitude...*Now I end up with eggs from who's the male?, (I have  no Idea).*..


Oh oh, Pegasus...there's a "word" for that...

Luckily, there's a LOT of latitude with pigeons!  

Shi


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

pigeonkeeper said:


> Please let me know!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Yes.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

they're out again, and it seems like homer keeps staying with jill, and jack is just away from them. homer and jill are standing by each other and jack is in the corner. what should i do??

Please let me know!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonkeeper said:


> they're out again, and it seems like homer keeps staying with jill, and jack is just away from them. homer and jill are standing by each other and jack is in the corner.*what should i do??*
> 
> Please let me know!!
> 
> Thanks!!





Trees Gray said:


> I think that the homer is the aggressive pigeon and stirring up the trouble for your owls. The owls may be more timid then the homer and he may shy away from any confrontation with homer. It's not necessarily that he is trying to leave, he may just feel threatened.*If you want your owls to mate then don't allow homer to tresspass their turf.IF the two haven't mated yet, then get homer away from them.*
> 
> Homer is probably stirring it all up and enjoying it, but they usually just play act the flirting, and are usually serious players with their mates. Sometimes they do take a second mate, but that is usually when the female population exceeds the male population. I


**********************************************************


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

it seems like homer is a very agressive bird now. this morning, jack and jill were eating on the ground and homer flew down and started a fight with jack. my brother had to push homer off. they practically tore each other's head off. i think homer thinks he is dominant. but i want all of them to get along. is there anything i can do??

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> it seems like homer is a very agressive bird now. this morning, jack and jill were eating on the ground and homer flew down and started a fight with jack. my brother had to push homer off. they practically tore each other's head off. i think homer thinks he is dominant. but i want all of them to get along. is there anything i can do??
> 
> Thanks!!


I don't "think" there's any "thinking" to it......sounds like he IS the dominant one and there's not much, if anything you can do to change that.


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

well, he was the first one there so i think he is also!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

How big is your loft?


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Will pigeons cheat on each other??


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/speedy-and-his-two-hens-15462.html?highlight=Speedy


Yes, yes, they do!


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> How big is your loft?


well, it's about 6ft long, 5 ft high and 5 ft wide. it's pretty big for four pigeons.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonkeeper said:


> well, it's about 6ft long, 5 ft high and 5 ft wide. it's pretty big for four pigeons.


Yea, you're right. I just wondered.


----------



## cooingsosweetly (Apr 3, 2005)

Reti said:


> My big boy King is currently cheating on his mate Becky with a lady I am pigeon sitting for two weeks. There will be some broken hearts in the end.
> 
> Reti


i have a giant homer, (white) named King!! He has recently been cooing and bowing in front of his mirror in his Kingdom (a perching area in the hosue that he dominates). I have two mated pairs, and King, who really wants a hen to mate, but i am i the process of getting one for him. Untill than, there will be disbalance in my flock, and king will dance for the mated hens. They have no interest in him. they both have excellent fertile mates.

Anyone have a white female homer they want to pair up that is near toronto ontario"?

[email protected]


----------



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

okay, seems like every thing's going well!! it's just that he's(homer) been very aggressive to my owls. once, homer was fighting with jack and they almost killed each other!! WOW!! but i just went to go see them and it seems like everybody know's that homer is the dominant male!! very excited!! The eggs will hatch very soon!!


----------

